# VSS Gala Speed Sensor Wire



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

Found this pdf list of locations of Vehicle Speed Sensor wires on lots of cars. Thought it should be in the archive for those searching what to do with the white Gala wire in nav devices and stereos with the speed sensitive volume feature thing.
http://www.wvopzeeland.nl/Speed-signal list.pdf
..for all the volswagens in case the link goes down:
Volkswagen Sharan 1999 Rear of radion on pin 1 of ISO connector, cable colour is RED Red
Volkswagen Sharan 1998 Behind the instrument cluster, pin 27 on the red connector cable colour White/Green White/Green
Volkswagen Bora 1998 On the radio ISO connector A Pin 1. Blue/white.
Volkswagen Caravelle Transporte 1993 1995
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a blue
connector above the fuse box. Blue/white.
Volkswagen Corrado 1991 1995 On the radio ISO connector A Pin 1. Blue/white.
Volkswagen Golf 1997 On the ISO connector A Pin 1. Blue/white or pink.
Volkswagen Golf 1992 1997
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector (G1/11) can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a
blue connector above the fuse box. Some models of this series 1 HXO have a connection at Blue/white.
Volkswagen Golf 1992 1997
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector (G1/11) can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a
blue connector above the fuse box. Some models of this series 1 HXO have a connection at Blue/white.
Volkswagen Golf Cabrio 1995 Cruise control computer high in the driver's kick panel #5ga 004 397-11 and 1ho 907 305 blue/white
Volkswagen Golf Cabriolet 1997
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a blue
connector above the fuse box. Some models of this series 1 HXO have a connection at the left Blue/white.
Volkswagen Golf CL 1992 1997
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector (G1/11) can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a
blue connector above the fuse box. Some models of this series 1 HXO have a connection at Blue/white.
Volkswagen Golf GTD 1992 1997
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector (G1/11) can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a
blue connector above the fuse box. Some models of this series 1 HXO have a connection at Blue/white.
Volkswagen Golf IV - export 1997 In the back of the speedometer there is a green 32 pin connector. Pin 28 carries the signal. green
Volkswagen Golf IV, 1.4 16V 1997 At radio connector (ISO), Pin 1 in chamber 3 carries the signal. OR: At Backside of instrument cluster, left side (facing the engine), blue/white cable. blue/white
Volkswagen Golf Syncro Diesel 1997 1998
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a blue
connector above the fuse box. Some models of this series 1 HXOhave a connection at the left Blue/white.
Volkswagen Golf Variant 1992 1996
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector (G1/11) can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a
blue connector above the fuse box. Some models of this series 1 HXO have a connection at Blue/white.
Volkswagen Golf Variant 1992 1996
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector (G1/11) can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a
blue connector above the fuse box. Some models of this series 1 HXO have a connection at Blue/white.
Volkswagen LT35 Mod. 1996 1996
At the speedometer there is a 12 pin connector. Pin 11, cable colour brown or pin 2 colour white carry the signal. A blue/black cable at the speedometer is also
possible.
Volkswagen Lupo 1998 Behind the fuse box. Blue/white.
Volkswagen Lupo 1998
Remove the 2 screws above the 2 instruments (speedometer and odometer). Remove cover. Then remove further 6 screws. At the rear of the instrument
cluster, on the left hand side (facing the engine) there is a blue 32 pin connector. Pin 28 carries the signa white/blue
Volkswagen Multivan T 4 1991 On the radio ISO connector A Pin 1. Blue/white.
Volkswagen New Beetle 1999 On the ISO connector A Pin 1. Blue/white.
Volkswagen
New Beetle import
model 1998 Behind the instrument cluster there is a blue connector. The green cable carries the signal. green
Volkswagen Passat Kombi 1997 On the right beside the voltage connector There is a 1 pin connector. Pict 2. White/blue.
Volkswagen Passat 1997
At the driver side, in the engine compartment , under the windscreen is a black box. Inside the black box is a control unit and some connecting plugs. The
outer, 10 pin plug has the signal at pin 3. White/blue.
Volkswagen Passat 5V Turbo 1996 The speed pulse signal is at pin 1 in chamber 3 of the ISO radio connector in the centre console. White/blue.
Volkswagen Passat CL 1992 1996
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a blue
connector above the fuse box. Blue/white.
Volkswagen Passat Mod.95 1995 Back of fuse box in the right blue plug, right row all the way in the back. white
Volkswagen
Passat Mod.97
Export 1997 There is a black 10 pin connector (T10b) at the protection housing on the left hand side in the engine compartment. brown/red
Volkswagen Passat Tdi 1997 Behind the instrument panel on the left is a blue connector. The brown/red cable has the speed-pulse signal. Brown/red.
Volkswagen Passat Variant 1992 1996
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a blue
connector above the fuse box. Blue/white.
Volkswagen Passat Variant 1997
Remove cover on the left of dashboard then remove cover under steering wheel column. There is a blue 32 pin connector at the rear of the instrument cluster.
Pin 3 carries the signal. white/blue
Volkswagen Polo III 1994
At the fusebox there is a white connector G1. Pin 11 carries the signal. OR: Diesel engine cars, there is a Hall generator at the gearbox with 3 cables: Black,
Brown/Green and White/Blue. The white/Blue cable carries the signal. blue/white
Volkswagen Sharan 1995 1997
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a blue
connector above the fuse box. Blue/white.
Volkswagen Sharan 1998 Behind the controler of the aircondition, there is a red connector. Pin 7 carries the signal. white
Volkswagen Sharan Tdi 1997 At the rear of the instrument cluster there is a red connector. Pin 7 carries the signal. purple
Volkswagen Transporter 1996
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a blue
connector above the fuse box. Blue/white.
Volkswagen
Transporter + Bus
T4 Vehicles without speed pulse signal can be refitted with a hall generator at the speedometer. VW No. 357 907 345A
Volkswagen Vento 1992 1998
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector (G1/11) can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a
blue connector above the fuse box. Some models of this series 1 HXO have a connection at Blue/white.
Volkswagen Wohnmobil 1997
The connection place is on or behind the fuse box, the colour of the connector can vary. If there is no distribution of the signal, there is a wire within a blue
connector above the fuse box. Blue/white.
Volkswagen Golf 1992 1997 On the radio ISO connector A Pin 1. Blue/white.
Volkswagen LT 28 1995 On the control panel on the black 12 pin connector Pin 2. White.
Volkswagen Polo 1994 On the radio ISO connector A Pin 1. Pink.
Volkswagen Sharan 1995 On the radio connector A Pin 1. Blue/white or red.
Volkswagen Caravelle 1995 Behind the fuse box is a 1 pole connector cable colour is Blue/White Blue/White


----------

